# How long to contact after...



## Offstar1029 (7 Nov 2014)

I finished bringing all of my paper work to my recruiting center on Oct 23 I was told when I brought it in that my application was going off to Ottawa to be looked at for being merit listed. Now I was wondering how long after would be a good time to call and ask about my application? I don't want to call too soon and seem desperate or call too late and seem disinterested.


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Nov 2014)

I would check in every week if I were you.


----------



## JoeDos (7 Nov 2014)

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> I finished bringing all of my paper work to my recruiting center on Oct 23 I was told when I brought it in that my application was going off to Ottawa to be looked at for being merit listed. Now I was wondering how long after would be a good time to call and ask about my application? I don't want to call too soon and seem desperate or call too late and seem disinterested.



Give it a couple weeks or so to be honest, I completed my medical the same day you have completed yours and I was given a timeline of about 3-4 weeks before my RC will have anything for me.


----------



## Offstar1029 (7 Nov 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I would check in every week if I were you.





			
				AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Give it a couple weeks or so to be honest, I completed my medical the same day you have completed yours and I was given a timeline of about 3-4 weeks before my RC will have anything for me.


Ok thanks I'll wait 3 or 4 weeks and then check in every week after that. Good luck to you guy's on your ongoing applications.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2014)

To the OP:  Might I suggest you start using the search function?  Pretty much all of the topics you have started, have been asked and answered.


----------



## Pwegman (16 Nov 2014)

they're is a 2 -4 weeks delay after  your medical exam for your file to get analyse and came back from Ottawa so you should take that in consideration before startin to call them . cause u want to call  them to look interested but too much is like not enough.


----------



## Moore (16 Nov 2014)

Pwegman said:
			
		

> they're is a 2 -4 weeks delay after  your medical exam for your file to get analyse and came back from Ottawa so you should take that in consideration before startin to call them . cause u want to call  them to look interested but too much is like not enough.



Do you have a source that this is coming from? From what I can see from your signature you haven't even completed your medical yet and you don't even have a date for it so I'm not sure where your information is coming from.


----------



## KerryBlue (17 Nov 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Do you have a source that this is coming from? From what I can see from your signature you haven't even completed your medical yet and you don't even have a date for it so I'm not sure where your information is coming from.



Mine took a week. I had plenty of medical "issues" also...surgery, broken bones, etc..


----------



## Moore (17 Nov 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Mine took a week. I had plenty of medical "issues" also...surgery, broken bones, etc..



Oh ok I see. I know it takes time but I have no idea where Pwegman is getting this 2-4 week delay stuff from.


----------



## KerryBlue (17 Nov 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Oh ok I see. I know it takes time but I have no idea where Pwegman is getting this 2-4 week delay stuff from.



I was told by my med staff that it usually takes 2-4 weeks for it to come back. One was was pretty fast..


----------



## ShawnCameron (28 Mar 2015)

Hi. I filled out my online application on March 21st. I immediately received a email stating that they received my application and a file was opened. 
How long does it generally take for them to determine whether or not to process my application, notify me of such and send it off to the nearest recruiting center? 
Yeah I know I'm coming off as eager, because I am. I also know that it's a long process from an online application to the start of a BMQ, but I have also read on here of people missing their e-mails due to different reasons. i have Gmail. Yes, I checked my spam folder.... daily.
 Thanks in advance for any insight to this.


----------



## DAA (30 Mar 2015)

ShawnCameron said:
			
		

> Hi. I filled out my online application on March 21st. I immediately received a email stating that they received my application and a file was opened.
> How long does it generally take for them to determine whether or not to process my application, notify me of such and send it off to the nearest recruiting center?
> Yeah I know I'm coming off as eager, because I am. I also know that it's a long process from an online application to the start of a BMQ, but I have also read on here of people missing their e-mails due to different reasons. i have Gmail. Yes, I checked my spam folder.... daily.
> Thanks in advance for any insight to this.



If this is your "first" time applying, then you should receive the follow-up email within 2-6 weeks.  If you have applied in the past, whether online or not, the wait time could be longer.


----------



## Bartan (31 Mar 2015)

ShawnCameron said:
			
		

> Hi. I filled out my online application on March 21st. I immediately received a email stating that they received my application and a file was opened.
> How long does it generally take for them to determine whether or not to process my application, notify me of such and send it off to the nearest recruiting center?
> Yeah I know I'm coming off as eager, because I am. I also know that it's a long process from an online application to the start of a BMQ, but I have also read on here of people missing their e-mails due to different reasons. i have Gmail. Yes, I checked my spam folder.... daily.
> Thanks in advance for any insight to this.



I applied on March 12th so I will let you know when I get the notification e-mail just so you can get a rough recent estimate of how long it might take. Who knows, you might even get yours before me.


----------

